# My little Rain Cloud



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Wed, August 18, 2004, I went to the local humane society and picked out a handsome gray kitten, about 4 months old. Three days later (the 21st), I had to take him to the vet for coughing (almost gagging), vomiting and sneezing. The vet suggested mixing canned food with dry food since he wasn't eating as much as he should be. She also gave me a prescription of antibiotics. Diagnosis: Upper respitory infection. I took him back in on the 24th, because he had stopped eating and drinking. The vet gave him fluids, and then gave me some AD and a syringe to feed him with. She also gave him a distemper and feline luekemia test. Both came back negative, but the vet did warn me of a false negative on the distemper. The 27th he was back into the vet's office, still not eating or drinking, dehydrated again. She gave him more fluids and gave me a prescription to help his labored breathing and some Nutrical to supplement his not eating (he had lost 8oz.). 

The 29th I saw him drinking and gained hope. The 30th, when I came home from lunch, he was no longer with me. I heard from my former boss that his wife had caught a news clip concerning the local humane society. It seems that they have known about a distemper outbreak and they did not tell me before I adopted Rain. 

I had him less than 2 weeks, but he touched my heart more than I thought possible. I'm thankful for his love and having had him in my life, even for such a short time. It's just unfortunate that I invested time, money and my HEART in something that the humane society could have easily warned me about. 

At least he was loved before his time came.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It breaks my heart to hear that you took this little kitten into your home and loved him only to have him taken away so soon, but I'm glad that he went to the bridge knowing he was loved.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you. It broke my heart to know that he was no longer with me. The only thing I really want is a refund from the Humane Society (the adoption fee was $65 and was to cover the cost of nueturing, which he was too sick to have done) and then move on. 

I know that if I do plan on getting another kitten or cat, I won't get it from the Humane Society and I will make sure it is vaccinated against distemper and feline luekemia before I even take it home (I'm not taking ANY chances regarding possible lingering virus in the environment). 

Today has been a MUCH better day, thus far.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry about your loss, Jade
May your kitty rest in peace


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

*I'm sorry..*

That's so sad to hear about. Like everyone else has said, it's better to leave this world loved then to not be loved at all. You gave it your all, and that's all that matters. 
Only time can heal.

Manda


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Sorry*

Again, so sorry for your loss. You may not have had a lifetime together but the time you had was so special.

God bless

Karen


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet kitten. Atleast it knew your love and concern. May your heart heal soon. I hope you find a companion that will be with you for many years.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sure Rain felt the love and compassion you showed during his short lifetime. I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious kitten.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

so sorry, what is it this week, there's an increase in over the rainbow bridge posts about kittens dying 

When you feel better, i'd go back to the humane society and confront them... what they did was NOT RIGHT


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

